#kubuntu-se 2011-03-28
<x_link> Philip5: Där?
<x_link> Philip5: Fasiken vad Kopete dör varje gång jag ska ansluta mot just MSN.
<x_link> SIGSEGV får det hela tiden.
<Philip5> så går det när man kör med gamla grejer
<Philip5> ;)
<x_link> Philip5: Hmmm varför vill kubuntu-desktop tas bort när jag kör "sudo aptitude purge kopete"?
<x_link> Philip5: Visste att du skulle säga det ändå =)
<x_link> Har varit såhär sen igår för mig. Fattar inte varfr.
<Philip5> för att kopete ingår i metapaketet kubuntu-desktop
<x_link> Aha, så ingenting annat kommer att tas bort?
<Philip5> jo kopete och metapaketet kubuntu-desktop
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Måste jag installera kubuntu-desktop sen igen då?
<Philip5> beror på om du vill installera kopete igen
<x_link> Jo
<x_link> Jag tog bort kopete-otr och sedan kopete, då kom inte det med kubuntu-desktop fram.
<Philip5> fast att köra purge kopete har inte så stor betydelse mot remove eftersom du ändå får kvar alla din använders konfigfiler för kopete
#kubuntu-se 2011-03-29
<dagon_> god afton
<x_link> Philip5: Hej
<x_link> Hur brukar du ta bort filer då?
<Philip5> antingen från dolphin eller med rm terminalen
<Philip5> fast du kör väl konqueror för filgrejs fortfarande
<x_link> Ja
<Philip5> kopete har ju sina configs i två olika mappar under ~/.kde
<x_link> Philip5: Alltså jag menade istället för "sudo aptitude purge program"
<x_link> Ja
<Philip5> remove
<x_link> ~/.kde/share/apps + /config
<Philip5> purge är bara för systemprograms configar om man ändrat i dem
<x_link> Philip5: Okej, så remove är bättre för det tar bort programmet + alla filer som tillhör det.
<x_link> Jasså okej
<Philip5> inget kommando med apt funkar för att tabort configs i användarens hemmamap
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> sudo aptitude remove firefox ska köras då istället (exempelvis)
<Philip5> det gör ingen skillnad
<Philip5> purge påverkar bara systemconfigs som skapats av användaren för systemet under installation eller liknande
<Philip5> har man gjort sådana ändringar så lämnas de oftast kvar av remove men tasbort av purge
<x_link> Okej
<Philip5> gäller i princip bara configs du har i /etc
<Philip5> och ibland några andra ställen
<x_link> Så måste köra purge firefox och sedan in i ~/.kde/share/apps + /config för att ta bort filerna.
<x_link> Sedan är det klart.
<Philip5> firefox har inte sina configs i .kde
<Philip5> men annars så
<x_link> Tog det bara som exempel.
<x_link> Kopete, ktorrent etc kunde jag skrivit istället =)
<Philip5> jo principen var rätt men fel ställen i exemplet :)
<Philip5> jo
<x_link> Hehe
<Philip5> fan va segt... sitter och väntar på att ett par paket ska bli färdigbyggda på launchpad för jag sitter ombytt för att ge mig ut i löparspåret
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Har du ingen ny screenshoot av ditt KDE4? =)
<Philip5> ska ju springa sthlms maraton i vår så jag måste ju maxa lite mer i spåret
<Philip5> jag kör rätt default med kde4 så det är inte så spännande
<x_link> Just ja, det har du sagt innan att du kör mest default.
<x_link> Jasså, joggat länge eller?
<Philip5> till och från men just nu är jag inte i toppform direkt
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Just ja, så jävla skumt att jag inte får Firefox 3.6 att lira i Hardy.
<x_link> Någon i #Kubuntu sa att 3.6 är default i Hardy, men det är det nog inte.
<Philip5> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/7cey6yed/Desktop1_061.png
<Philip5> som du ser så har jag det rätt default
<Flygisoft> Hoppla
<Philip5> hoppla hej
<x_link> Philip5: Oj, så du har köpt dig det där Core i7-systemet som du alltid önskade innan =)
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> går som tåget
<Philip5> men nu ska jag ut på en löparrunda. är väl tillbaka om en dryg timme eller nått
<Philip5> ciao
<x_link> Philip5: Gick det bra?
<dagon_> hallå boys
<Philip5> yo
<Philip5> x_link: så där. skulle ha tagit på mig halkskydd för det var fortfarande isigt i spåret och var det inte det så var det blött och lerigt
<Philip5> gick inte så bra att få löptempo när man ska trippa på is
<dagon_> 8]
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe nä det kan jag förstå.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<dagon_> :D
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-26
<itmannen> Undrar om FRA har kapat anslutningen för swecarp ?
<itmannen> Ja så är det tydligen
<itmannen> Nu har jag lagat en laptop åt en bekant. Borde kunna lägga min med gott samvete
<itmannen> *mig
<itmannen> Så får det bli. tack för all konversation ikväll
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-27
<swecarp> itmannen,  hojtans
<itmannen> swecarp: Du är anmäld för osanktionerad frånvaro igår. Vad är ditt försvar ?
<swecarp> flyttade möbler
<swecarp> itmannen,  http://i.imgur.com/JgFgU.jpg
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ska det likna ett försvar ? :)
<itmannen> fränt 
<itmannen> Just nu kör jag från en USB. Alltså inte Live utan jag har install direkt till en USB
<swecarp> lapptopen ????
<itmannen> Men jag funderar på varför det är segare att köra Kubuntu så här än Ubuntu
<itmannen> o lappen
<itmannen> Väntar på en ny HDD till den
<swecarp> va krashade hdn under ditt lilla expriment
<itmannen> swecarp: japp. Den är stendöd
<swecarp> itmannen,  vad gillade du mitt skrivbord
<itmannen> Som jag skrev. Fränt stuk
<swecarp> japp månen är en app med mån fasen i realtid
<Flygisoft> lol nice
<itmannen> swecarp: Hur kan den vara i realtid
<swecarp> fel ut tryck den visar den aktuella månfasen
<itmannen> Ok
<Flygisoft> Ni råkar inte ha något förslag på en liten laptop?
<itmannen> swecarp: Jag har testat en annan intressant installation på USB. anonym.os
<Flygisoft> Orkar inte med någon surfplatta så köper hellre en liten laptop, typ 10" skärm eller något sånt
<swecarp> jag såg den på pb men vågade inte instalera
<itmannen> swecarp: Nä inte den. det är en annan suspekt grej
<itmannen> Och den skulle jag aldrig i livet köra
<swecarp> lite mubglering på gång frugan ropar
<itmannen> Vad i fridens dagar är det ?
<itmannen> Aha. Du menar möblering :)
<itmannen> Nu ska jag återgå till annat en stund.
<Philip5> swecarp: läget? hur går det med kubuntu och fotograferandet?
<swecarp> bara bra här håller på att flytta in grejer i en bokhylla skall ta lite kort när det är inflyttat i den
<swecarp> dax att utfodra hundarna
<swecarp> Philip5,  kubuntun rullar på bra här 
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-28
<itmannen> Är det någon som vet stärngen för att autoansluta till en kanal i irssi
<itmannen> *strängen
<itmannen> SÃ¥ ser det ut nu
<itmannen> channels = ( { name = "#kubuntu-se"; irc = "freenode"; autojoin = "yes"; },
<itmannen> Men det funkar inte
<itmannen> Så här ska man tydligen skriva för att autoansluta till en kanal: /CHANNEL ADD -auto #fu-se freenode
<itmannen> Jag byter alltså ut #fu-se mot #kubuntu-se- men det blir ingen autoanslutning
<itmannen> Upplöst att kunna autoansluta hit tydligen
<itmannen> *hopplöst
<swecarp> godkväll mina vänner
 * swecarp itmannen  hamnar på ignoer listan snart
<swecarp> wb itmannen 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hojtan på dig. Läget ?
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ignorelistan ?
<swecarp> hejsan
<swecarp> sådär trött efter endag på jobbet
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag måste boota om+
<swecarp> itmannen,  nu är jag tillbaka
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det måste vara ett elände att ha ett jobb och bli trött :)
<swecarp> japp man kan inte ligga och dra sig hela dagarna och surfa hela nätterna
<itmannen> swecarp:  Bara tanken svindlar. Själv så väntar jag ppå ett besked om förtidspension
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag har börjat med ett nytt sebbtekbinkt verktyg
<itmannen> *webb
<swecarp> jag går ju upp 05,15 och är hemma i bästa fall 17,00 så det är långa dagar
<itmannen> Göta petter hur jag stavar
<itmannen> Blää vad långa dagar
<itmannen> swecarp: Jag har satt upp en TunrKey torrentserver. Problemet är att jag inte vet vad jag håller på med :)
<itmannen> *Turnkey
<swecarp> va jag är impad fattar inget
<itmannen> swecarp:  Då är vi 2 som inte fattar. men den funkar iaf
<itmannen> swecarp: Jag kör den i Oracle VB
<swecarp> jag är glad om datorn sstartar och att allt funkar
<itmannen> Hur mycket ram tror du man bör tilldela en torrentserver ?
<swecarp> 400-500
<swecarp> :-)
<itmannen> Inte mer. ?
<swecarp> nu pratar vi terabite ram
<itmannen> swecarp:  :D
<swecarp> jag har ingen aning
<itmannen> Nog borde väl 1 Gb räcka tycker jag. Det är inga "tunga" saker som ska dras runt
<swecarp> det bore räcka
<itmannen> Jag gillar detta med oracle. Man kan testa och labba lite som man vill utan risk
<swecarp> har inte vågat mig på att instalera vb sedan är min dator för slö
<itmannen> swecarp:  Har du kört Oracle VB något ?
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Men en annan grej
<itmannen> Vad kan det bero på att Kubuntu är så slö att köra från USB. Ubuntu går betydligte snabbare
<swecarp> har op systemet på usb
<swecarp> har du op systemet på usb
<itmannen> Jag har gjort en instta på ett USB som jag använder i min lapp tills jag får den nya HDD
<itmannen> *install
<itmannen> SÃ¥ svaret torde vara...ja
<swecarp> är storleken på växlings filen lika stor på ubuntu som kubuntu
<itmannen> Hm. Det vet jag faktiskt inte
<swecarp> det kan vara så att växlings filen på kubuntu är förliten 
<itmannen> ok. Ja du kanske har rätt. Ska kolla detta senare. Inget jag tänkte på vid install
<swecarp> ioch med att du inte har en hdd  så kanske man behöver öka växlingsfilen
<itmannen> Jag har 2 Gb ram i lappen. vad tror du Swap bör vara då ?
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nu måste du ursäkta mig. det är dags för nyheterna på TV
<itmannen> Jag har tydligen missat kulturnyheterna ser jag
<swecarp> itmannen,  här är min data på vxl filen http://i.imgur.com/MqDoS.png
<itmannen> Åter senare
<itmannen> Ok. tack'
<itmannen> Snyggt diagram
<itmannen> Som sagt>>>
<swecarp> Philip5,  hejsan 
<Philip5> yo
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> jag har ett jättejob framför mig måste sätta nya etiketter på alla bilder i digikam tappade hela data basen vet inte varför
<Philip5> jobbit
<swecarp> läget själv då
<Philip5> sitter och googlar efter någon streaming-tjänst för tv4 sport så jag kan kolla på hockeymatchen mellan färjestad och brynäs
<Philip5> swecarp: så borde jag gå ner i källaren och laga en cykelpunktering men det är såååå tråkigt
<swecarp> punka illa
<Philip5> ja
<swecarp> när börjar matchen
<Philip5> har börjat
<swecarp> ok hittade en sida men dom kräve microsoft och silver ligt
<swecarp> http://www.sportzup.com/se/sv-se
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla denna
<Philip5> jo men det är ju csport.se och det kostar pengar
<Philip5> plus att de använder silverlight istället för flash och det funkar så dåligt på linux
<swecarp> ok du menade en gratis 
<Philip5> ja :)
<swecarp> kolaa detta inlägg http://bettingbloggen.com/blogg/sa-tittar-du-pa-elitserien-live-streaming-gratis-inklusive-hela-slutspelet-i-ar-pa-din-dator
<swecarp> Philip5,  glöm den länken läste lite fort kollade mer noga det kostar
<swecarp> ok ska kolla lite på tv hörs senare
<swecarp> Philip5,  är du här
<Philip5> swecarp: nu så
<Philip5> har lagat punka
<swecarp> nu är jag tillbaka från prommenad
<swecarp> Philip5, 
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> vattnat hundarna?
<swecarp> japp
<swecarp> jag fick instalera om digikam det hände någott vid uppdatering nu har jag etiketter på bilderna
<Philip5> funkar det nu igen då eller?
<swecarp> nu funkar det gör om lite etiketter hadde några dubbel etiketter
<swecarp> Philip5,  databasen i digikam hur gör man med den
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<swecarp> sparas all data typ etiketter och exif i den så man kan åter skapoa datan till korten 
<swecarp> eller ska man inte bry sig
<Philip5> beror lite på hur man har ställt in för data sparas både i databas och i xmp-side car-filer till varje bild
<Philip5> men det beror lite på ens inställningar
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> och vissa grejer sparas direkt i bildens exif
<swecarp> jag tänkte gå igenom alla mina bilder och skriva in mer info om varje 
<Philip5> ok
<swecarp> såssom plats och lite annat
<swecarp> Philip5,  kan du komma till alingsås och ha kurs med min fru
<Philip5> hehe, kurs i vadå?
<swecarp> använda linux och basic kunskaper gällande den vi blir bara osams om jag skall fförklara
<swecarp> du Philip5  om man koplar nätverks kabel från frugans dator med win till min kan jag komma åt hennes delade filer
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> med hjälp av samba
<swecarp> måste jag ha samba
<swecarp> fan fattar inte samba 
<Philip5> om hon ska komma åt din så måste du installera samba som tjänst medan om du ska komma åt hennes behöver du bara sambaklient
<Philip5> du behöver inte fatta samba för att komma åt hennes
<Philip5> du har också inställningar i system settings för samba som är rätt enkelt om men du inte har samba installerat så är de kanske gråa där de inställningarna
<Philip5> om du har samba installerat så kan du ju typ högerklicka på en mapp i dolphin och välja egenskaper och där dela ut filen/mappen
<Philip5> så mycket svårare ska det nog inte vara med basic-grejs
<swecarp> ok skall försöka göra det i morgon via routern
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu är det dax att sova vi hörs i morgon
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-29
<swecarp> itmannen,  hojtans
<swecarp> wb itmannen 
<itmannen> Lugnt och fridfullt på fronten
<swecarp> itmannen,  hojtans
<itmannen> swecarp: Hojtan gamle man
<itmannen> Gisa vem som somnade framför nyheterna på TV igår :)
<swecarp> jag
<itmannen> 1 till kan du räkna upp
<swecarp> hundarna
<itmannen> Och idag har jag varit på resande fot hela dagen. Och det tar på en lathund
<swecarp> var inte du i östersund 
<itmannen> Precis så
<swecarp> kolla denna länkhttp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/releases/precise/beta-2/
<swecarp> nu är det nära
<itmannen> Jo jag såg att beta 2 var ute
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag få min HDD till lappen lite illvast. Panik
<swecarp> föresten hur går det med usb disten kubuntu
<itmannen> Nä det går inget bra med usb och kubuntu. Segt som sirap. Och swap är helt ok
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> Jag gjorde ett inköp på Clas Olssson idag. Ettt sådant där underlägg med fläktar till en lapp för bara 299 :-
<swecarp> hatar skrivare
<itmannen> Gör du ?
<swecarp> japp kan inte få in min canon skrivare som är ansluten till närverket
<itmannen> Även fast den är utdelad ?
<swecarp> den ligger trådlöst direkt i routern 
<swecarp> så jag ansluter vi routern
<itmannen> Ok. Då kanske det är wifi som strular till det
<itmannen> Jag ska resa bort några dagar. Och då "måste" min lapp med en HDD vara klar med kubuntu
<swecarp> nej haddenden innan jag upp daterade kommer inte ui håg hur jag gjorde men skall se om jag kan komma ihåg det det var en massa strul men nu finns den med i kubuntus uppställning på skrivare
<itmannen> Ok. Ett steg i rätt rikting iaf
 * swecarp skäms för sin dåliga stavning
<itmannen> Välkommen i klubben :)
<swecarp> skall kolla sen när final har kommit så skkall jag fixa den 
<itmannen> Men nog borde det funka även nu tycker man
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du duktig på att sätta upp så man kan dela filer mellan 2 linux maskiner fruga skall prova lite med live cd kanske blir så hon kö det sen
<itmannen> swecarp:  installera samba
<itmannen> Eller dela helt enkelt ut mappar
<swecarp> det funkar nog nu men jag vill inte lägga ner arbetet för att sedan göra om det om 3 veckor
<swecarp> hon han win nu
<swecarp> skall sen om jag kan lyckas komma in i hennes
<itmannen> Jo men det ska funka med win också att komma åt filer via samba
<itmannen> Linux till win är ganska enkelt
<itmannen> Men hon måste dela ut så klart
<itmannen> swecarp:  Du får ta till och sätta upp en liten filserver bara för roligt
<itmannen> Ett annat alternativ är att du nyttjag UbuntuOne. Som nu även win kommer åt
<swecarp> hej obbe
<obbe> :) Testar mullvad bara
<swecarp> vadå mullvad
<obbe> Anonym serveradress via mullvad.net
 * obbe = itmannen
<swecarp>  (~itmannen@m5.mullvad.net): Toni Appelqvist
<swecarp> * [obbe] #kubuntu-se 
<swecarp> * [obbe] leguin.freenode.net :Ume?, SE, EU
<swecarp> * [obbe] inaktiv 00:00:14, påloggning: Thu Mar 29 22:39:58
<swecarp> * [obbe] Slut på WHOIS-lista.
<swecarp> vadå anonym
<obbe> Ja det står att jag loggat in via freenode. Men min riktiga ip finns inte
<swecarp> ok det var inte så mycke info änndå
<swecarp> nej ip saknas det såg jag nu
<obbe> Märk väl att det är ett ? efter Ume
<obbe> Mitt nuvarande ip finns i Holland tydligen
<swecarp> obbe,  samba är instalerat med kubuntu men jag kan inte se frugans utdelade filer
<obbe> Har du gått in i "nätverk" i filhanteraren
<swecarp> där finns det
<swecarp> massa konstigt
<obbe> Men du ser inga filer ?
<swecarp> jag ser frugans dator
<obbe> Ok. men inget mer ?
<swecarp> klickade på hennes dator den söker
<obbe> Har hon delat ut rätt så ska det finnas där
<swecarp> har delat ut en mapp med bilder den söker ännu
<swecarp> kunde inte ansluta tydligen
<obbe> Detta funkar då hos mig till hustruns win(hon kör både och)
<obbe> Jag satsar en peng på att mappen inte är rätt utdelad
<swecarp> skall kolla inställningarna i frugans så att hon inte hr någon spärr
<obbe> Ok
<swecarp> utdelad med visningsrättigheter
<obbe> Men då ska du set filerna helt enkelt
<obbe> *se
<obbe> Detta är min info om location nu: 94.75.220.253NetherlandsAmsterdamLeaseweb
<obbe> Det är alltså en sk tunnel som inte t.ex fra ser trafiken i
<obbe> Egentligen så"har jag inget behov att vara anonym. men roligt att testa
<swecarp> ok nu är det dax att sova vi får prata i morgon och lösa nätverks problemet om du hyar lust att hjälpa mig
<obbe> Given mandel broder. Jag ska ocks kräla iväg. Vi ses
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-30
<swecarp> itmannen,  hojtans
<Krawlezt> Hojhoj
<swecarp> hoj Krawlezt 
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Jag är äntligen klar med mitt datorbygge swecarp
<swecarp> wow är det n handlatt också
<Krawlezt> Nej, måste vänta på mor min som ska ha en skräm.
<swecarp> ok
<Krawlezt> http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/y2LrTm.png
<swecarp> härligt bygge
<Krawlezt> Tackar
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hojtan. Har dagen flutit bra ?
<swecarp> en jobbig dag på jobbet kom hem slog på datorn körde alla upopddateringar och sedan så ser jag inte frugans delade filer inte ens hennes dator i samba
<itmannen> swecarp:  Verkligen mysko
<itmannen> Själv så har jag lyckats snoka rätt på en liten HDD till min lapp så jag kan install på riktigt inför nästkommande resa. Man vill ju inte åka naken
<itmannen> Testa att install kubuntu 12.04 beta2. men det såg inte klokt ut
<swecarp> det är sant
<swecarp> instalerar om samba
<itmannen> Ok. det går ju att etsta om det blir bättre.
<itmannen> *testa
<itmannen> Tyväär så fick jag inte in kubuntu 11.10 heller på denna lapp
<itmannen> Men Ubuntu 12.04 beta2 gick bra ?
<swecarp> vad bra senaste i lappen
<itmannen> swecarp:  Har du testat kubuntu beta 2. Det såg helt konstigt ut
<swecarp> nej har int gjort det
<Krawlezt> Har ni hört att Debian 7 kommer innehålla Gnome3?!
<itmannen> Ingen större förlust heller. För det åkta ut handlöst
<swecarp> ok itmannen  här håller jag på att bli tokig på det haär 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Menar du med utdelningar ?
<swecarp> japp inget funkar får kalla in en expert sen när final är släpt
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nu har jag iof inte testat dett via kubuntu. men det funkar bra för mig i ubuntu
<swecarp> det spelar ingen roll hur jag gör får det inte att funka
<swecarp> skall boota om nu
<swecarp> nu fick jag ett litet ärende skall se om det går att fpå igång en laptop
<swecarp> Philip5,  kena
<swecarp> hojtans
<swecarp> Philip5, itmannen  hejsan
<swecarp> Philip6,  hej 
<itmannen> swecarp: Är du vaken än :)
<itmannen> swecarp: Själv så ska jag mobilisera mot slafen
<swecarp> japp nu är jag konfunderad när jag nätverks delen i dolphin klickar på samba share så säger den att det är en brandväg som blokerar
<swecarp> wb Philip6 
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-31
<itmannen> Nu har jag lyckats få in både kubuntu och ubuntu i min lapp. men blev tvungen att göra det utanför lappen med hjälp av en adapter
<itmannen> SÃ¥ nu kan jag resa bort till veckan i lugn och ro :)
<swecarp> bra itmannen 
<itmannen> Blir ett perfekt tillfälle att utforska kubuntu i lugn och ro. Jag ska ju bara sitta
<swecarp> vad skall du göra
<itmannen> swecarp: Jag måste åka och se efter morsan. Vi syskon turas om efter det att farsan dog
<itmannen> Med min tur så lär hon också dö precis när jag är där
<swecarp> ok 
<swecarp> du är i alla fall on line när gjör det
 * itmannen måste kolla efter ett bra sätt att nå nätet då
<swecarp> ligger hon på sjukhus 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä på ett vårdhem
<swecarp> ok dom kanske har så du kan logga in på deras nät verk eller så hittar du ett oskyddat trådlöst
<itmannen> Det lär inte bli populärt om jag hackar mig in i deras nät :)
<swecarp> inte hacka uta fråga om du får använda för att surfa 
<itmannen> Och där hon bor kan dom inte ens stava till trådlöst
 * itmannen har en lysande plan
<swecarp> ok men dom kanske har ett trådat som du kan få låna
<swecarp> en kontant dongel eler
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo dom har trådat. Men det går via landstinget
<itmannen> swecarp: Nä ingen djongel. Något mycket bättre :)
<swecarp> ok inte så poppulärt att surfa på linux sidor då
<itmannen> :D
<swecarp> berätta
<itmannen> swecarp:  Via ett annat forum så får du veta :)
<swecarp> u.se eller
<itmannen> swecarp: Näää. Där kommer jag inte in ännu. fejjan
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> har uppsikt där
<itmannen> :) Iaf så lägger jag en skiva på lådan i em
<swecarp> en ska har jag lyckats med att instalera min canon fotoskrivare som är i nätverket 
<itmannen> Undrar vad WinderSync betyder på en kamerablixt ?
<swecarp> dasx att ta en prommenad med hundarna
<swecarp> godkväll alla glada
<itmannen> varför hälsar du inte på oss andra ?
<itmannen> :)
<swecarp> ok hojtans all sura
<itmannen> Gensat bättre. tack
<itmannen> *genast
<swecarp> varsegod
<itmannen> Alla och alla föresten. Det är ju bara du och jag som skriver här för det mesta
<swecarp> ja det verkar så
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag har löst ett problem i alla fall lyckades instalera min nätverks skrivare
 * swecarp är så stolt
<itmannen> swecarp:  Duktig ponke
<itmannen> Jag fegade och installaerade "bara" kubuntu 11.10 i denna lapp
<itmannen> Ville inte utmana ödet alltför mycket
<swecarp> fegis
<itmannen> Japp. en chicken
<itmannen> Funkar din 12.04 bra ?
<swecarp> ja har inte hqaft krasher utan att jag har burit mig dumt åt
<itmannen> beta 2 ?
<swecarp> försökte göra en sak med fel para metrar och då krashade det annars inget jag märkt
<swecarp> beta 1 med alla uppdateringar
<itmannen> Beta 2 såg inte riktigt frisk ut
<swecarp> ok jag har ine laddat ner den kör min b1 tills final
<itmannen> Är nog lika så bra det
<swecarp> nu skall jag ringa canaldigital
<itmannen> Lycka till
<swecarp> i kön
<swecarp> fixat
<itmannen> Perfekt- SÃ¥ nu kan du se porris igen :D
<swecarp> nej det kan jag inte itmannen 
<swecarp> dom öppnar abonnemanget sista aprill efter 6 månaders paus
<swecarp> dax för en sista lång prommenad med hundarna
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-01
<swecarp> godmorgon
<Philip5> god morgon god morgon
<swecarp> hur är det
<Philip5> lite söndag i sängen då där...
<Philip5> avslaget men rätt skönt alltså
<Philip5> satte precis på lite kaffe
<Philip5> själv då?
<swecarp> här är det lugnt middag på g kalops med ris 
<Philip5> redan? före kl 12
<swecarp> är stolt i dag föpr i går så löste jag hur man instalerar canon nät verks skrivare laddade ner cups-bjnp då var det inga problem 
<swecarp> skall åka bort vid 1
<Philip5> du har blivit en riktig l337 haxxor du
<swecarp> nästa problem är att lösa hur i helvete jag skall få fildelning i närverket att funka
<Philip5> funderar på om jag skulle ta och limma ihop lite grejs för att göra mig en grid snoot till blixten
<Philip5> ser du din linuxburk från windows men inte tvärt om?
<Philip5> om du delar ut något med samba dvs
<swecarp> ser inte någon i någon av riktingarna 
<swecarp> när jag startar samba så får jag inte upp config 
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> du delar ut med dolphin
<Philip5> eller så kan du köra ett verktyg som t ex smb4
<Philip5> smb4k
<Philip5> däremot så såg jag något ovant och det är att jag har för mig att det brukar vara fler inställningar för samba i kdes system settings
<swecarp> har en fil utdelad 
<Philip5> de som var där nu var väldigt basic
<swecarp> japp det finns inga inställningar alls
<swecarp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/909893/
<swecarp> det är min con till samba
<Philip5> sedan har man confar per användare som delar ut också tror jag
<Philip5> jag är ingen samba-expert
<Philip5> var länge sedan jag gjorde något med samba
<swecarp> ok 
<swecarp> du brukar ju vara min hjälp
<swecarp> men inte i detta fallet
<Philip5> i det här fallet måste jag nog ge mig på att göra själv i så fall
<Philip5> vet också att man tidigare fått ändra något i windows regedit
<Philip5> men det är väl innan de hann få in mer stöd i samba
<swecarp> vafasen jag får mixtra med det senare när final kommer för det blir en ny install då
<Philip5> eller så får du experimentera nu så du gör alla misstag när det inte gör så mycket ;)
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du börjat titta på 12,04 när det gäller digikam och dom andra programmen du har på launchpad
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> gör inte det förrän 12.04 är final
<swecarp> ok det är många ändringar som görs för tillfället har system uppdateringar varje dag 
<Philip5> precis och då riskerar jag att få bygga om grejer på min ppa för att något annat ändrats
<Philip5> bättre att vänta tills allt lagt sig och sedan ändra det man saknar
<Philip5> finns ens luminence med i 12.04?
<swecarp> då kommer du att vänta etttag efter final så dom första ändringarna i final ä gjorda
<Philip5> det lär jag inte göra
<Philip5> när det är final så kommer bara säkerhetsfixar och det påverkar inte min ppa
<swecarp> luminance finnns inte m,ed i muon idag i alla fall 
<swecarp> muon är riktigt trevlig i det utförande som är med 12.04
<Philip5> lite trist att de inte har nåon maintainer för luminance-hdr
<Philip5> kul
<Philip5> så du inte känner att du måste installera synaptic
<swecarp> programvarucentralen är snabb och mycket bättre än den som är med i unity
<Philip5> ser nu att luminance-hdr 2.2.1 har kommit
<Philip5> kanske skulle packa den
<Philip5> och den har väl kommit utan alla dina fina översättningar ;)
<swecarp> synapticen kommer jag att instalera men kanske inte använda så mycket den är bättre på endel saker men muon har jag inte använt så mycke ännu men det kommer
<swecarp> utan mina översättningar 
<swecarp> har fastnat lite har inta haft känslan för att sitta med det 
<swecarp> nu är maten klar vi hörs senare
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> ha det
<swecarp> hojtans
 * itmannen är ingen chicken längre
<itmannen> Har kört in 12.04
<swecarp> vov itmannen  välkommen
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du kvar förlåt att jag inte svarat höll på med digikam
<swecarp> philip nu kör jag en massa filter i digikam för att precisera mina kort ännu mer
<itmannen> swecarp:  Infen fara. Jag håller själv på att tokinstallera i 12.04
<swecarp> lycka till
<itmannen> Kan behövas :)
<itmannen> Jag tog och formaterade om lappen. SÃ¥ nu har jag bara Kubuntu 12 i denna
<swecarp> funkade det nu med gamla hdd
<itmannen> Nä jag har "hittat" en gammal HDD på 30 Gb. men det räcker långt
<swecarp> vad roligt
<itmannen> Den gamla är tillbakaskickad och jag väntar på en ny
<swecarp> kör muon jag har testat den i 12an och den funkar fint
<itmannen> Jo jag har varit där och snokat
<swecarp> bägge delarna i muon är bra har bara synapticen till lite backupp så länge tills jag har lite bättre koll på muon
<itmannen> Ok. Jag har installerat synaptic också
 * itmannen gör en checklista på vilka dataprylar som måste med på min resa å"torsdag
<swecarp> laptop trådlösanätverkskortet hackkverktygehn
<itmannen> Det är det minsta. Min lista är lång på "måste ha med"
<itmannen> MÃ¥ste boota om
<itmannen> Testar Kubuntus inbyggda IRC-klient
<itmannen> Sådår. Då är dom viktiga apache , php5 samt Mysql installerat
<itmannen> Några fler grejor som jag kan bocka av från min lite
<itmannen> *lista
<itmannen> Eko ?
<swecarp> eko
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Har du fått till din import från kameran till digikam ?
<swecarp> jajjemensan den funkar nu när jag kör 12,04
<swecarp> har sökt igenom 15gb bilder efter ansikten med automatik och håller på med att namn ge alla
<itmannen> Jisses vilket slavarbete
<itmannen> Jag blir inte klok på hur man skickar PM här
<swecarp> japp det är det sedan skall alla bilder plats placeras så småning om samt dom skall få en beskrivning
<itmannen> Att du bara ids 
<swecarp> kör du kubuntus inbygda eller
<itmannen> Nä detta är irrsi
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> jqag kör x chatt det funkar bra för mindel
<itmannen> Ok. man kör det man gillar
<itmannen> Xchat funkar bra
<itmannen> jag asvslutar irrsi nu så kasnke Philip5 svarar på dina Digikam-frågor. För det sker inte så länge jag är inloggad. Vi höres
<swecarp> godnatt
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-25
<Philip5> maxjezy: leker lite med min wacom-bräda nu och måste säga att jag är rätt ovan användare. borde nästan lägga ifrån mig musen till vardags lite för att få in rörelserna med brädan istället
<maxjezy> jo, när man väl har rörelserna i ryggmärgen är det bara att luta sig tillbaka och dricka pinnacoloada
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> det är lite som att lära sig cykla 
<maxjezy> när man väl kan det så kan man det
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-26
<Philip5> MaxJezy: kan man säga att det ser ut lite så här när du modellerar i blender!?!? :D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVs5IQnuPQc
<Philip5> typ samma arbetsflöde...
<Philip5> ;)
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-27
<Philip5> MaxJezy: beställde visst en ny fotopryl igår på nätet så nu är det bara att vänta på paket igen... fast det kommer nog inte förrän efter påsk då jag beställt från utlandet
<Philip5> alltid lika spännande :D
<MaxJezy> Philip5, va blev de då?
<MaxJezy> Philip5, köper du någon födelsedagspresent åt mig då?
<Philip5> MaxJezy: beställde extension tubes
<Philip5> vet ju inte ens när du fyller år så det är ju svårt
<Philip5> extension tubes som bevarar autofokus och mätdata så klart
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-31
<MaxJesy> tjena Philip5 
<Philip5> yo
<Philip5> är du hemma igen?
<MaxJesy> yepp
<Philip5> skönt?
<MaxJesy> ah
<MaxJesy> filmade lite igår med kameran
<MaxJesy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus
<MaxJesy> kika om du har lust
<MaxJesy> nah, det är blender bara så du vet
<MaxJesy> har inte råd med slider till kameran ännu
<Philip5> men sedan ska du göra värsta filmerna eller?
<MaxJesy> jo
<MaxJesy> jag ska göra den där slidern som jag har gjort i blender fast i blender, så reflekterar jag en videoinput meshlight i spegeln, och använder cg för att spränga disken, kommer bli as-sexigt
<MaxJesy> håller dock på med tester nu
<MaxJesy> får inte rigidbody systemet att funka riktigt bra
<MaxJesy> dvs, det som är från video från min nikon ska endast användas för reflektion i min IKEA setup
<MaxJesy> blir lite som en blandning av fear and loathing in LA och en IKEA reklam på LSD
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-24
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du sett att det är normala priser på triggers nu?
<Philip5> ska nog beställa när löningen kommer
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> £39.90
<Philip5> lite skillnad
<Flygisoft> Ändå något dyrare :P
<Flygisoft> Plus frakt då
<Philip5> jo en 50lapp
<Flygisoft> Är inte så farligt direkt
<Philip5> tror aldrig den varit billigare än 39.90
<Flygisoft> Troligen inte
<Flygisoft> Är det via hitech eller vad dom heter?
<Philip5> såg att det var några som nyligen köpt sådana för £89
<Philip5> måste känna sig lite lurad eller desperat
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> japp
<Flygisoft> NÃ¥got
<Flygisoft> Jo har faktiskt funderat på att beställa med
<Flygisoft> så en blixt med
<Philip5> fast var den inte uppe i nästan 2000 kr ett tag=??
<Flygisoft> Jo låg väl på typ 1800kr iaf
<Philip5> en blixt till är väl inte fel och du har ju två recivers 
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> du kanske har lite andra gamla dåliga grejer du kan sälja till maxjezy :P
<Philip5> så köper du upp dig på det senaste själv :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/hitechproduct/yn-622n-tx_1_(2)_001.jpg
<Flygisoft> Där ser du det jag snackade om förut
<Flygisoft> Grupp B i manuellt medans blixten står i TTL läge
<Flygisoft> Så bör väl gå då kanske
<Philip5> ja men frågan är om man kan ändra det från triggern när den är manuell
<Philip5> borde nog gå
<Philip5> och det går nog bara med ttl-blixtar
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> men du köper väl en blixt från phottix eller så som inte funkar i ttl med yn-trigger ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha jo självklart
<maxjezy> är YN560 bra?
<maxjezy> 4 st för 1200 kr är det bra pris?
<maxjezy> begagnat
<maxjezy> http://www.fotosidan.se/classifieds/view.htm?ID=217208
<Flygisoft> Är väl helt ok kanske, kostar väl typ 500kr styck ny
<Philip5> jag har 2 st yn560-II
<Philip5> enda kruxet med dem är ju att de är helt manuella och funkar bäst som slavar. är det vad man behöver så är de bra för det och rätt kraftfulla
<maxjezy> vad innebär slavar?
<Philip5> att den är dum i sig själv och bara utlöses som den manuellt är av en annan blixt
<maxjezy> helt sjukt på ebay med väntetider
<maxjezy> beställer man ett telefonskal idag får man vänta till mellan 9 april och 2 maj
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Beror ju på från vart du beställer
<Flygisoft> Samt vilket sätt du väljer att de ska posta på
<Flygisoft> Sen brukar det gå bra fortare än vad det står, nu sist jag beställde från Kina tog det ca 1 vecka
<Flygisoft> Så tiden som står är oftast övedriven så dom har lite marginaler :)
<maxjezy> aha :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-25
<maxjezy> Philip5 ligger du och sover till lunch?
<Philip5> loggar in samtidigt som jag äter nu :)
<maxjezy> jaha, vad äter du? :)
<Philip5> lunch
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> har väntat på siba nu i en vecka och de verkar inte ta in nya 35 mm 
<maxjezy> slut på webben, och i alla butiker
<Philip5> 35/1.8G?
<Philip5> för dx?
<Philip5> tänk om de tror du menar den nya för fx?! :O
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> mediamarkt visste inte ens vad som skulle vara 35 mm
<maxjezy> om det var objektivets storlek eller vad de nu var
<maxjezy> undrar hur stor marginal butikerna sätter på såna gluggar
<maxjezy> dom billigaste
<Philip5> hehe, hurdå visste de inte?
<Philip5> de kanske har 10% i marginal
<maxjezy> han visste inte vart man skulle mäta
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> men killen i telefon var antagligen helt okunnig
<maxjezy> inom foto
<maxjezy> ungefär som jag fast lite värre
<Philip5> kanske trodde det var filterdiametern :P
<maxjezy> tjejen på siba däremot, hon lät trevlig och höftade till med att den kommer nästa vecka
<maxjezy> men ingenting på webben ännu
<Philip5> låter som ett standardsvar
<Philip5> vi får in det på måndag...
<Philip5> netonnet har den ju inne
<maxjezy> borde åka in till siba och säga att "nu är jag här och ska hämta min 35 mm som skulle skickas hit färdigbetald och allt
<maxjezy> vill inte köpa från nätbutik men det verkar vara enda alternativet
<Philip5> finns på netonnet i umeå... bara att åka dig ;P
<Philip5> dit
<Philip5> eller så köper du den från Flygisoft för 2000kr
<maxjezy> tror jag väntar tills den finns på siba så jag kan klämma på den innan
<maxjezy> netonnet hade iofs ett nice erbjudande
<maxjezy> man får ett anderson filter och rengöringskitt för 9 kr om man köper det objektivet
<Philip5> värsta dealen
<maxjezy> näh, hähä
<Philip5> det är ju våffeldagen idag och jag såg tidigare i veckan något ställe som hade våffelfrossa för 45 kr och man fick äta så många man ville men nu hittar jag inte vart i stan det var :(
<maxjezy> hade det varit ett bättre filter kanske
<Philip5> jag väntar på mina filter från usa
<Philip5> går med vanlig snigelpost så de är inte här på en dryg vecka :(
<maxjezy> sjukt att det ska ta sån tid med post
<maxjezy> i framtiden kommer post levereras med flygande drönare som levererar direkt vid beställning
<Philip5> jo men man kan ju skicka med dhl eller liknande och går går det på några dagar men vanlig ekonomipost tar nästan 2 veckor
<maxjezy> jo, jag skulle beställa ett kasettband med musik på från tyskland
<maxjezy> 150 spänn i frakt
<maxjezy> då fanns inte ens andra fraktalternativ
<maxjezy> kasetten kostade bara 100 spänn
<Philip5> orsaken att jag köpte filter från usa var pga frakten för från england så var det 200 kr på ett filter
<maxjezy> nästan billigare att åka dit och hämta det 
<maxjezy> england dvs
<maxjezy> jag får nog paket idag eller imorgon
<maxjezy> har beställt från tradera 
<maxjezy> ibland fyndar man även på tradera
<Philip5> jag har aldrig köpt något på tradera
<Philip5> la ett bud en gång :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Drog iväg en beställning på YN-622n-tx samt YN-568 idag faktiskt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du ska alltid vara värst och först!
<Philip5> tror jag beställer imorgon
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-26
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har de redan skickat triggern och blixten? har du kolli-id så du ser vart den är? jag ska nog också beställa trigger idag
<Philip5> du ska ju alltid vara först...
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jajemen har trackingnummer
<Flygisoft> Dock tar det väl en stund innan jag ser någon uppdatering på vart dom nu skulle befinna sig
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Btw, har du sett att man kan använda triggern som trådlös shutter knapp med?
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/302004/204473379/aps-variable-teleplus-2x-3x-med-m42-ganga
<maxjezy> köpte denna, värsta klippet!
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Fågelskådning på g eller?
<maxjezy> ingen aning vad jag ska hitta på
<maxjezy> jag är sån där kärring som impulshandlar massa skit på tradera
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo jag såg att den funkar som fjärrutlösare. det gör en annan trigger jag har också
<Flygisoft> Ah :)
<Philip5> men det är rätt najs
<Philip5> synd bara att min andra inte funkar i bulb-mode med fjärr
<maxjezy> netonnet har så lite grejer, precis som siba
<Philip5> ja de vill bara sälja sånt som de har hög omsättning på
<Philip5> inte nischade produkter
<maxjezy> mm, såg att de har fri frakt men de har ju inte vad man vill köpa så det sket ju sig
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått triggern än då?
<Philip5> om inte så skulle maxjezy ge dåliga betyg ;P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne jävlar vad lågsamt det går
<Flygisoft> långsamt*
<Philip5> ja fy fan
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> sänk dem med kassa betyg
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> funderar på om jag skulle beställa ett nd8 filter
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> 77mm
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> tuffa beslut
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Kostar det då?
<Philip5> beror på hur bra kvalle man vill ha
<Flygisoft> 77mm vad är det till för lins?
<Philip5> är till mina ananloga gluggar
<Philip5> eller min 80-200/2.8
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> funkar ju med andra också med stepup-ringar
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Har en stepup-ring till filterhållaren för de fyrkantiga filtrena
<Flygisoft> Jävla dålig passform det var haha :P
<Philip5> vilka fyrkantiga har du köpt?
<Flygisoft> Funkar ju bra steupring till ett vanligt filter men gängen är så korta på både filterhållaren och stepup-ringen
<Flygisoft> Cokin P eller vad dom heter
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Kood kanske dom heter?
<Flygisoft> Kood är det jag har, själva filtret
<Philip5> kan vara både och
<Flygisoft> hållaren är Cokin P tror jag
<Philip5> kood är lite billigare kopior
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> conkin har en billigare och en proffsserie
<Philip5> billiga conkin är härdad plast och de dyrare är härdat glas
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Philip5> så länge de billiga inte repas så är de ok
<Flygisoft> Jo visst är det så :P
<Flygisoft> Beställa trigger nu också eller?
<Philip5> gjorde det nyss
<Flygisoft> Nice
<Philip5> vi kanske få samtidigt ;)
<Philip5> på tisdag tror jag att jag hade uppskattad leveransdag
<Flygisoft> Haha ja man vet aldrig :P
<Flygisoft> Vet inte riktigt vad jag hade
<Philip5> frågan är om jag ska betala 320 kr för ett bra nd8-filter eller 600 kr för en värsting :P
<Flygisoft> Fy fän
<Flygisoft> Kostar att ligga på topp
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> glas är dyrt
<Flygisoft> Ja verkar ju som det :)
<Philip5> värsta är att jag redan har ett 67mm nd8 av den bra kvallen men aldrig använder för jag skulle nu vilja ha 77mm
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Philip5> om man skulle kolla på hockeyn
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har modo fått skäll i era lokaltidningar nu?
<Philip5> de åkte väl ur slutspelet
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det här känns ju inte lika tryggt när man ska beställa sådana här filter.... :O  http://www.ephotozine.com/article/hoya-pro1-digital-fake-filters-found-19275
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha ja det har de säkert fått, läser inte vår lokaltidning så vet faktiskt inte :P
<Philip5> trodde du hade stenkoll
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är ju en del olikheter på dom
<Flygisoft> Trycktet på själva filtren och vissa grejer på själva boxen
<Philip5> japp men när man beställer på ebay är det inte säkert lika lätt att se
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Du får köpa av någon som har bra bilder :P
<Philip5> en del lägger nog bara upp en bild de lånat från tillverkaren
<Flygisoft> Mjo vissa gör ju det
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10x-42-1000mm-Telescope-for-Nikon-D40x-D60-D3000-D3100-D3200-D5200-D5100-18-55mm-/321361334318?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
<Flygisoft> Söt grej
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> hehe, säkert jättebra glas i den
<Flygisoft> Jo troligen :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du använt dina macro mellanringar något?
<Philip5> några enstaka gånger
<Philip5> inte så ofta jag fotar macro men det är kul när man gör det
<Philip5> la ju upp en liten video på tuben där jag använder dem för att filma myror :)
<Flygisoft> Jo den har jag sett :P
<Philip5> sitter och letar efter en ok filterplånbok/hållare som man kan ha med sig lite filter i på ett smidigt sätt
<Philip5> de flesta verkar rätt billigt dåliga eller bara fula
<maxjezy> en filterkeps vore något
<maxjezy> nu vet ni var ni hörde det först
<Philip5> maxjezy: kanske något för dig att börja sy och sälja på tradera?? kan bli en ny hit efter dina vitmålade gluggar ;P
<Flygisoft> haha
<maxjezy> Philip5, du ska inte skratta åt mina ideer
<maxjezy> jag var först med stickade hörlurar
<maxjezy> och nu säljer de som sjutton på siba
<Philip5> skrattar inte... jag bara konstaterar ;)
<Flygisoft> Jag kom på idéen med spotify men lyckades inte koda ihop det
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, var inte last.fm före?
<Flygisoft> Kanske det
<Flygisoft> :P
<maxjezy> last.fm var bättre 
<Flygisoft> Är sämre nu eller?
<maxjezy> jag har för mig det slutade vara gratis
<Philip5> det som var/är bäst med last.fm är deras sätt att hitta nya artister från artister man gillar
<maxjezy> ja, det var som en radiostation som bara spela det man gillade
<Philip5> på spotify hamnar man ju bara i cirklar och det är samma som dyker upp hela tiden
<maxjezy> som om ett orakel satt och dj:a på världens bästa radiostation
<Philip5> maxjezy: är inte det här en idé som du kunde ha varit först med också? :)
<Philip5> http://kaffebrus.com/files/cp021.jpg
<Philip5> "Objektivlock med snöre"
<Philip5> :)
<maxjezy> bättre med karborr
<Philip5> ahhh, att fästa på kepsen med filter.... smart
<Philip5> ;P
<maxjezy> allt på kepsen
<maxjezy> det är det nya
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> istället för gamla töntiga fotografvästar
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> Philip5 såg du att jag köpt en variabel 2x 3x konverter
<maxjezy> sätter jag det på min 200 mm så har jag 600 mm
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/204162096/nikon-objektiv-med-d-40-kamera
<maxjezy> funderar på att köpa detta
<maxjezy> om det inte går över 1600
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/aps-variable-teleplus-2x-3x-med-m42-ganga-auktion_302004_204473379
<maxjezy> detta köpte jag igår
<Philip5> den första är väl värd det där priset bara för 35an
<Philip5> men den hinner nog gå upp en del till
<maxjezy> ja, tusenlappen för 35an
<maxjezy> den max 600 för resten tänker jag
<Philip5> resten skulle jag inte ha någon nytta för
<maxjezy> jag tänkte det kan vara skoj leksak för min dotter
<maxjezy> att ha en egen dslr
<maxjezy> du har ju 35 så du har ju ingen nytta av det heller :)
<Philip5> skumt att teleconvertern även har bländarlägen
<Philip5> convervters brukar påverka skärpan rätt mycket
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad säger du. ska jag köpa ett hoya PRO1 nd8 eller nyare hoya PROND nd8?
<maxjezy> nyare helt klart
<maxjezy> beror ju lite på vad du årstaxerar dock
<Philip5> nya är dubbelt så dyr
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag ska helt klart göra en video och lägga på tuben med min konverter sen
<maxjezy> se hur pass det påverkar 
<Philip5> och nya har mest införsäljning mot videofolk med större garanti på samma vitbalans mellan deras olika nd-filter i den serien
<Philip5> och har även lite bättre utbehandling
<Philip5> ytbehandling
<maxjezy> har du länk till det
<Philip5> till?
<maxjezy> det nya
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> jag blev lite sur när jag först blev glad över att samyang kommer med ett 12 mm med filergänga på
<maxjezy> men sen var det bara till massa skitkameror
<Philip5> http://www.kenkotokinausa.com/news/press/N0000024/
<Philip5> http://www.kenkodepot.com/hoya-prond-cine-nuetral-density-filter-kit-77mm-nd4-nd8-nd16-nd32-nd64.html
<Philip5> http://www.hoyafilter.com/hoya/products/ndfilters/
<Philip5> det kanske räcker? :)
<maxjezy> de där är säkert bra
<maxjezy> man borde köpt såna istället för variabla nd filter
<maxjezy> tycker endå säljsnacket i första länken var lite osäkert
<maxjezy> http://www.hoyafilter.com/hoya/products/specialeffectsfilters/centerspot/
<maxjezy> detta ska jag köpa
<Philip5> maxjezy: kolla testerna lite längre ner i det här forumet med nya hoya nd och ir-filter
<Philip5> http://96.30.50.45/showthread.php?6403-4K-update-Hoya-ProND-Rolling-Report-Thread/page39
<Philip5> som du ser där så är det ganska stor skillnad på det gula i vitbalansen med de olika nd-filtren från tiffen jämför med nya hoya
<Philip5> maxjezy: fick bli ett prond nd8 ändå
<maxjezy> ah, där ser man
<Philip5> annars kanske man går och är missnöjd att man inte har det bästa :P
<Philip5> eller så går Flygisoft och köper ett och jag får skämmas med något billigare
<maxjezy> vilket användningsområde ser du för ett nd 8
<Philip5> till min analoga för att kunna köra på större bländaröppningar i dagsljus
<maxjezy> det är till din digitala du ska ha det?
<Philip5> min analoga har ju snabbaste slutare på 1/400
<maxjezy> ah
<Philip5> blir ganska snabbt för ljust om man kör på t ex f2.8
<maxjezy> jag har ett nd 2 på min 2.8 sigma
<maxjezy> mest för att det ser snyggare ut
<maxjezy> köpte 2 st hyllor idag så jag kan köpa mer prylar
<Philip5> nd2 tycker jag sällan gör till eller från
<maxjezy> har dragit mig från att köpa analoga kameror för man vill inte bara trycka in dem i en låda eller i garderoben
<maxjezy> näe, det gör ingen skillnad med nd2 typ
<maxjezy> skyddar ju linsen lite iaf 
<maxjezy> finns fan ingenting att köpa i butikerna 
<maxjezy> elgiganten erbjuder inte att köpa objektiv i webbutiken
<maxjezy> men de har inga på lager i butikerna
<maxjezy> de satsar mer på canon kanske
<Flygisoft> Jo Philip5 bäst du köper det bättre ;D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag blev ju tvungen :P
<Philip5> tycker det är dåligt att telia inte verkar sälja mobiler från htc
<Philip5> är sugen på nya htc one 2 som hade release idag
<Philip5> http://www.swedroid.se/arets-one-presenteras-london-har-ar-alla-officiella-uppgifter/
<Philip5> tycker den verkar najs
<maxjezy> varför så keffa kameror?
<maxjezy> 4 megapixlar?!
<Philip5> 4 ultrapixlar ;)
<maxjezy> vad är det?!
<maxjezy> står 4MP
<maxjezy> bak, 5MP fram
<Philip5> jo men det är htc som har något de kallar för ultrapixlar som är 4 megapixlar data men varje pixel på sensorn är större än andra tillverkare så de funkar i svagare ljus
<Philip5> effekten blir lägre upplösning som funkar i sämre ljus
<maxjezy> aha, ja de kanske inte är så dumt
<maxjezy> en selfie behöver ju inte allt för många pixlar
<maxjezy> fattar inte att htc inte är större än de är i sverige
<maxjezy> iphone kunderna måste ju ge sig snart och börja köpa htc
<maxjezy> min sambo har en samsung galaxy s4 mini
<maxjezy> hon måste ladda den varje kväll, värsta skiten alltså
<maxjezy> min nokia har jag laddat 2-3 ggr sen jag köpte den
<maxjezy> mycket bättre ljud i min också
<Philip5> alla smartphones måste ju laddas minst en gång om dygnet
<maxjezy> tycker den grejen är dåligt
<maxjezy> en gång i veckan max
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/340231/203987214/nikon-d7000-with-28-105-
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-27
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått din trigger idag då eller är de galet lata? du beställde väl igår?! ;P
<Philip5> eller gjorde du det i förrgår? såg att min skickades idag
<maxjezy> kameran gick upp i 1500 spänn med frakt så jag sket i den
<maxjezy> tradera kan vara rikligt störigt, någon idiot med massa negativa omdömmen går och vinner auktionen så genomför han inte köpet
<maxjezy> får man ett negativt omdömme så borde man uteslutas från budgivningen 1 månad minst
<maxjezy> som det är nu kan skithuvuden sätta högt autobud och inte genomföra affären när de väl vunnit
<maxjezy> att sitta och autobuda mot en sån idiot kan sluta illa
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja detta börjar dra ut på tiden, inte fått något idag heller!
<Philip5> Flygisoft: dåligt!
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Mycket
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men du beställde också igår eller var det i förrgår? tänk om du skulle få din en dag före mig??!! :O
<Flygisoft> Jag beställde på tisdag
<Flygisoft> skickades igår
<Philip5> jag beställde igår och skickades igår :D
<Philip5> de har lite bättre service för mig vettu
<Flygisoft> Kollar jag royal mail så verkar det dock som dom fick in paketet idag så dom tar väl kanske allt på en och samma dag
<Philip5> uppskattad leveransdag är på tisdag för mig
<Flygisoft> Enligt royal mail eller?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> eller enligt ebay
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vilken status har ditt paket om du kollar trackingnummer? :P
<Philip5> beställde du blixt av samma snubbe också?
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Flygisoft> Blev inte via kina denna gång
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> får du på någon dag
<Flygisoft> Mitt stativ verkar ligga i sundsvall nu
<Flygisoft> den blir ju dock lite ensammen utan blixten :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Verkar ju vara samma trackingnummer för både trigger och blixt så är väl samma paket
<maxjezy> Flygisoft: Vad för stativ väntar du?
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Stativ för blixt etc
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, vad ska du fota med stativ och så mycket blixtar?
<Philip5> maxjezy: alla nakna brudar 
<Flygisoft> Man kan ju få bättre och trevligare ljus med fler blixtar
<Flygisoft> men är väl mest för att lära mig lite allt möjligt med blixtar
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tror säkert maxjezy ställer upp på sånt med
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Flygisoft: du får hyra ut dina blixtar till mig om du inte använder de allt för ofta
<Flygisoft> Jajemen :P
<maxjezy> jag har en fet fotoshoot på g men känner att jag ska hyra lite utrustning
<maxjezy> ska ta och kolla lite locations imorgon
<maxjezy> tänkte ta en sväng på nya e4an söder om nya bron i sundsvall
<maxjezy> kan finnas nice ställen, måste passa på innan vägen öppnar upp för trafik
<maxjezy> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEAUTIFUL-Wedding-Dress-Feather-Design-All-Sizes-Available-High-Low-Trailing-/111057879401
<maxjezy> har köpt en sån här
<maxjezy> måste bara hitta en modell som den passar till nu
<Philip5> maxjezy: Flygisoft kör inte med modeller som behöver kläder ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur länge har du gått och väntat på den här filmen då? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCjsWpM9zFU
<maxjezy> Philip5, jadu..
<maxjezy> var ganska längesedan jag  hörde om den
<maxjezy> trodde den hade kommit när jag skaffade netflix
<maxjezy> men det var en annan TMNT
<Philip5> maxjezy: såg en begangad 35/1.8g för 800 kr på fotosidan nu
<maxjezy> Philip5, det var inte köpes?
<Philip5> säljes
<maxjezy> hittade ett för 900kr
<maxjezy> men inget för 800
<maxjezy> Philip5 det var inte i sundsvallsregionen?
<maxjezy> ah, nu hitta jag
<maxjezy> stockholmare
<Philip5> jupp
<maxjezy> tycker annonserna där på sidan är så dåliga, inga bilder och stökigt att hitta saker
<maxjezy> går inte sortera efter märke osv.
<maxjezy> http://lookbook.junkyard.se/spring-news.html
<maxjezy> kul att de använt nått instagramfilter på en av bilderna så tjejen ser hårigare ut än vad man själv är
<Philip5> håriga armar är kanske det nya sexiga på tjejer nu när feministerna lockar fram skönheten med hår i armhålor...
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> de kanske kan lura tjejorna men jag tror inte de går så bra med killorna
<maxjezy> köpte en dvi till hdmi adapter
<maxjezy> nu kan jag äntligen köra mitt geforce igen utan massa snöiga pixlar
<maxjezy> antagligen något fel i hdmi chippet
<maxjezy> om det finns något som heter så.
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-28
<Philip5> maxjezy: sover du din skönhetssömn nu?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: något nytt om dina paket?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nja står att det är överlämnat för leverans i sverige, men inte registrerat på postens hemsida än
<Philip5> jag har fått ett id-nummer men det är ännu ingen info om det hos royal mail vart paketet är :(
<maxjezy> ni med era flash(iga) paket
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> och mina filter ligger fortfarande i sortering i LOS ANGELES. det har de gjort i 3 dagar nu
<Philip5> börjar tro att de bara håller på dem lite extra för de går med ekonomipaket
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo det är ju så jag och Flygisoft jobbar... vi är så flashiga
<maxjezy> väldigt
<Philip5> när du skaffar en extern blixt kanske du kan få vara prospekt i vår flashiga klubb
<Philip5> vi är lite hårdare än sons of anarchy
<Philip5> istället för vapen så kränger vi fotoprylar
<maxjezy> ah precisly
<maxjezy> stora trälådor som smugglas från andra länder
<Philip5> inget jag kan bekräfta
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad tycker du om uppdateringarna i blender 2.70 då? nått att ha?
<maxjezy> jag har inte hunnit titta allt för mycket men tabbarna till vänster var uppskattade
<Philip5> har inte kollat men såg att det fanns en nyare än .69 jag har nu
<Philip5> maxjezy: men är det inte något perverst över den här demobilden??? http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/File:Blender2.70_MaskOverlapFill.png
<Philip5> eller har man livlig fantasi?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft & maxjezy vilken överraskning! enligt paketsök så skulle mina filter fortfarande ligga för sortering i LA, usa men så låg de nu i min brevlåda :D
<Philip5> trevlig helg man får då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha
<Flygisoft> Gick ganska snabbt att få dom då? :)
<maxjezy> Philip5 hoya ND filtret?
<maxjezy> du beställde väl det sent iförrgår?
<maxjezy> snabbare än dustin typ.
<Flygisoft> Nu är Philip5 ute och leker skulle jag tro med sina filter
<maxjezy> jag var precis ut och fotade med tamronen
<Flygisoft> Ah nice
<Flygisoft> Själv sitter man på kontoret på jobbet
<Flygisoft> Snart helg som tur är
<maxjezy> tycker faktiskt bilderna blir riktigt bra med det
<maxjezy> ja, helg :)
<maxjezy> najjsigt
<maxjezy> jag fick min bröllopsklänning hem idag
<maxjezy> kommer bli as-grymma bilder tror jag
<Flygisoft> Du får dra på dig klänningen då
<Flygisoft> :D
<maxjezy> haha, blev bra sugen
<maxjezy> typ 3 meter lång 
<maxjezy> jävla släp på den
<Flygisoft> Bruttan din kanske kan dra på sig då
<maxjezy> om hon ställer upp som modell till hemsidan så får hon ha på sig den
<maxjezy> http://www.hobbex.se/sv/artiklar/thompson-m1928.html
<maxjezy> funderar på att köpa denna men den borde finnas billigare någonstans tycker jag
<Flygisoft> Gör det säkert
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej inte nd utan gult, rött och grönt hoya
<Philip5> nd skickades idag
<atomax> wow för mycket folk för mig här.
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu står min trigger som skickad utomlands hos royal mail
<Philip5> undrar om man har den på måndag redan då eller om det blir tisdag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det återstår att se :P
<Philip5> spännande tider
<maxjezy> nu har man gått igenom bilderna på datorn och måste säga att tamronen inte är superskarp
<maxjezy> men de duger mycket bra till vanliga fotoutskrifter på familjefoton
<Philip5> nä den är inget mästerverk
<Philip5> man kan säga att man får vad man betalar för
<Philip5> den är ju billig
<maxjezy> Philip5, speciellt när man köper den begagnad
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> billig alltså.
<Philip5>  ummm
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-29
<Philip5> maxjezy: dags att vakna nu ;)
<Philip5> trodde du var ute och fotade fåglar med din superzoom
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag letar replikor
<maxjezy> men det verkar som om riktiga vapen är billigare
<Philip5> för vad?
<maxjezy> fotografering
<Philip5> vad ska du replikera?
<maxjezy> ett gangsterbröllop
<maxjezy> http://images.fotocommunity.com/photos/digiart/collage/gangster-wedding-cde47c0f-151c-428f-b435-ea12c1150b4b.jpg
<maxjezy> denna bild tänkte jag återskapa så godt jag kan
<maxjezy> näe, men jag tänkte göra något liknande
<maxjezy> Philip5 fick du användning för dina filter igår då?
<Philip5> nä jag kom aldrig iväg så pass att det var kul ljus att det var lönt att ta med sig kameran
<Philip5> rekade ett ställe bara och ska nog ta en vända med den strax och se om jag hittar något kul att fång
<Philip5> a
<Philip5> maxjezy1:  hur är det med uppkopplingen?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har en tp sladd som ligger dragen tvärsövergolvet och därför är min lina lite ostabil
<Philip5> ajdå
<maxjezy> varje gång jag åker med permobilen över den så dras den ur
<Philip5> fixa!
<maxjezy> jag ska göra det
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> eller fixa mjuka däck i permobilen så den kan köra över sladdar ;)
<maxjezy> men sladden är så spänd at den inte får köras över 
<maxjezy> då dras den ur router
<maxjezy> eftersom tp sladden har tappat fästet
<maxjezy> jag måste köpa ny längre sladd med icke trasigt fäste
<Philip5> låter som en plan
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Enligt royal mail så ska mitt paket vara i sverige
<Philip5> Flygisoft: :O
<Flygisoft> Kan inte kolla på posten för sidan bara laddar och laddar om jag försöker söka där
<Philip5> Flygisoft: för mig står det "passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in SWEDEN" :O
<Flygisoft> Så stog det innan för mig med
<Philip5> men vad står det nu för dig då?
<Philip5> att den typ ligger i din hall?
<Flygisoft> "has arrived in STOCKHOLM SWEDEN and is being processed for delivery."
<Philip5> uj, då leder nog du
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Men ditt kan ju komma imorgon, så lär du ju ha det samtidigt som mig änsdå
<Flygisoft> ändå
<Philip5> man vet aldrig
<Philip5> men vi lär får våra triggers före maxjezy iaf och det är huvudsaken :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Man kan ju hoppas man får det på måndag
<Philip5> jo fast jag ser det lite som bonus och räknar med på tisdag
<Philip5> ska väl strulas med avi eller nått först
<Flygisoft> Mjo :P
<Flygisoft> haha
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, mitt skit står som sorteras
<maxjezy> schenker är fan ingenting att ha
<maxjezy> "Paketet är skickat av avsändaren, på väg till sortering"
<maxjezy> skickades av avständaren den 27e
<Philip5> maxjezy: blir underkänt i betyg då eller?
<maxjezy> borde väl anat att det skulle vara schenker när säljaren deklarera fraktmetod som (annat)
<maxjezy> men tog 69 kr för frakten.
<maxjezy> typiskt schenker pris
<Philip5> Flygisoft: som som är spelgalning... du har väl väntat länge på det här spelet som kommer i veckan!?!? :P
<Philip5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58RIT7TTxjg
<Philip5> Flygisoft: dags att uppgradera din tamron kanske?!?! ;)    http://www.tamron.eu/en/lenses/overview/single/product/sp-150-600mm-f5-63-vc-usd-5.html
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-30
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det imorgon tävlingen börjar igen? vem som får trigger först?! ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du laddat nya batterier så de är klara när den väl kommer?!
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jodu!
<Flygisoft> Ne har inte laddat några batterier
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> du är inte förberedd!
<Philip5> du blorde bli diskad
<Philip5> tänk om du nu blir tvungen att lägga hela skatteåterbäringen på olika softboxar och beauty dishes
<Flygisoft> Haha ja kan ju bli så :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Man kanske skulle ha dragit iväg och köpt lite fler batterier
<Philip5> aldrig fel
<Philip5> vad brukar du köra med för sort då?
<Philip5> svarta sanyo AA är bäst tycker jag
<Philip5> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/batterier/laddningsbara-batterier/nimh-batterier/standardbatterier/sanyo-eneloop-p32432
<Flygisoft> Mjo kör Sanyo och de som följde med laddaren från kjell med 8st batterier
<Flygisoft> powerbase
<Philip5> samma här
<Philip5> powerbase för man fick dem med laddaren
<Philip5> men jag tycker man märker bra skillnad på dem. särskilt om de legat i låda ett par veckor och man bara tar dem och kör
<Flygisoft> Har faktiskt inte tänkt på det direkt
<Flygisoft> men kan säkert vara så
<maxjezy1> fattar inte att folk skickar med schenker
<maxjezy1> det har stått " på väg till sortering " sedan torsdags
<maxjezy1> det är ju heller inte billigare än posten
<maxjezy1> 48 kronor hade paketet gått att skicka iväg med på posten
<maxjezy1> tanten tog 69 i frakt för schenkers service
<maxjezy1> att folk vill sälja ut sveriges företag så pass att de till och med betalar extra för det är sjukt
<Philip5> maxjezy1: är det inte mest företag som har avtal med schenker och därför skickar med dem? på volym kanske de får ner priserna
<maxjezy1> tror inte denna säljare har företag
<maxjezy1> och om hon har det så har hon ju normalpris på tradera för frakten iaf.
<maxjezy1> dvs hon blåser kunden och säljer ut sverige 
<maxjezy1> de som kör för schenker får ju typ 12 kr i timmen i lön
<Philip5> har inte säljsajten någon deal för säljare där att sälja vide dem?
<Flygisoft> Äntligen gick jag igång clockworkmod på min platta
<Flygisoft> fick*
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Gillar spelet du länkade, bara att köpa
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hehe, ja det är lite som GTA men med getter :D
<Flygisoft> Haha ja
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad kör du för rom på din platta?
<Philip5> en rootad från pipo
<Philip5> inget special. skulle vilja köra cyanogenmod på den men det verkar svårt att få till
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Jävlades en hel del nu innan jag fick igång CM11 på min tab2 idag
<Flygisoft> Fick bara massa error när jag försökte dra in det
<Philip5> aha, jag kör cm11 på mobilen
<Flygisoft> CM10 fick jag in utan problem men tydligen behövde jag en nyare version av CWM
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> till slut hittade jag någon som hade tryckt ihop ett eget pack med en nyare version så
<Flygisoft> Gick inte installera med Rom Manenger för den drog in samma som jag redan hade med
<Flygisoft> manager
<Philip5> kunde du inte välja i rommanager om du skulle köra stable eller experimental?
<Flygisoft> Inget jag hittade, den säger bara att 6.0.2.7 var senaste
<Flygisoft> Men drog in 6.0.4.5 tror jag det var nu
<Flygisoft> Så funkade då :)
<Philip5> bra att det löste sig
<Philip5> funderar på att köpa en ny platta
<Philip5> min har blivit lite defekt
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Flygisoft> Vad är det då
<Philip5> nya kinaplattan från onda lockar lite men jag ska nog väntar till sommaren så kanske det kommer någon nyare generation cpuer
<Flygisoft> Mjo det är väl så
<Philip5> jag fick mecka isär den för att laga kontakten för laddaren och då råkade jag paja så den inte har någon känsel i ett band på ½ cm över skärmen
<Philip5> sedan har laddarkontakten börjat glappa igen
<Flygisoft> Oh
<Flygisoft> Segt :/
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> stör mig bara på nya ondan att den inte har BT men samtidigt så använder jag inte BT med någon nuvarande enhet men tänk om jag får för mig att jag vill ha ett tangentbord till den med BT
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Jag har en bluetooth mus faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Tagentbordet jag har går via kontakten
#kubuntu-se 2015-03-23
<Flygisoft> Har du beställt något roligt på slutet då Philip5?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> en storformatskamera :)
<Philip5> budade hem den igår men hinner nog inte få förrän i nästa vecka
<Flygisoft> Jaså, vad är det för någon då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: en sådan här http://static.photo.net/attachments/bboard/00K/00K52f-35148784.jpg
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Haha jävlsr
<Philip5> en annan bild: http://8020.photos.jpgmag.com/1289978_151780_30e1ca01fe_p.jpg
<Flygisoft> Riktigt häftig den där du
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad fick du ge för en sån där då`
<Philip5> 3 tkr
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: bara att jag inte har några prylar för att framkalla det formatet så jag måste köpa ny framkallningsdosa, film och lite annat för att komma igång
<Philip5> vill också skaffa annat objektiv mer för porträtt... den som sitter på motsvarar 40mm på FX-kamera
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kostar att ligga på topp så :)
<Philip5> jupp
#kubuntu-se 2015-03-27
<Flygisoft> Sitter du och smuttar på en öl nu på denna vita fredag Philip5 eller?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nä jag har halsfluss eller något skit
<Philip5> feber och hostar så jag får blodsmak :(
<Flygisoft> Ah segt :/
<Philip5> jupp
<Flygisoft> Amazons cloud drive var ju ganska billig backup det
<Flygisoft> $11.99 per år känns ju ganska billigt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Gick du och vilade eller?
#kubuntu-se 2015-03-28
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Flygisoft> Hur mår du idag då?
<Philip5> lite bättre men långt ifrån tipp-topp
<Philip5> jäkligt drygt dock
<Flygisoft> Ah jobbigt
<Flygisoft> Du får ta en whiskey kanske
<Flygisoft> whisky*
<Flygisoft> Döda lite bakterier
<Philip5> önskar jag hade det just nu... och ett välfyllt kylskåp
#kubuntu-se 2017-03-29
<bjholm65_> nån vaken
<bjholm65_> nähä
